# Spectacled Caiman...aggressive??



## mark elliott (Feb 5, 2007)

...Not in this case!!


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

That's because you're tickling his 'nads..............look at the stupid grin on its face!!!!!


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

mark elliott said:


> ...Not in this case!!


that is one freakin scary monster!!!! but the caimans a cutie!


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

Two hit men and a caiman?

I know which I'd invite to a party!


----------



## mark elliott (Feb 5, 2007)

stuartdouglas said:


> That's because you're tickling his 'nads..............look at the stupid grin on its face!!!!!


How can you see that?!...i'm nowhere near dave!


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

mark elliott said:


> How can you see that?!...i'm nowhere near dave!


i wondered what happened to Phil and Grant.....:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## __sam69__ (Mar 4, 2008)

thats one stunning caiman!


----------



## mark elliott (Feb 5, 2007)

slippery42 said:


> Two hit men and a caiman?
> 
> I know which I'd invite to a party!


cheers mate but the other 2 aren't that bad really :whistling2:


----------



## Ozgi (Jun 1, 2008)

What a stunner!

Were you at that rep shop in Blackpool for the DWA display they did last year sometime? Sorry, can't remember the name of the shop or time of year. lol.


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

i used to keep them.... some are nice but others can be real rascals.... i'm glad they aren't as popular here anymore.... a $10 caiman is just begging to be bought by some yahoo!


----------



## mark elliott (Feb 5, 2007)

Ozgi said:


> What a stunner!
> 
> Were you at that rep shop in Blackpool for the DWA display they did last year sometime? Sorry, can't remember the name of the shop or time of year. lol.


 yes i was there


----------



## SNAKEWISPERA (Aug 27, 2007)

Mark ain you lucky, thats a lovely caimen.


----------



## Joe1507 (Aug 11, 2008)

Placid as a puppy


----------



## Ozgi (Jun 1, 2008)

mark elliott said:


> yes i was there


Haha! Thought I recognised you from somewhere! It was the Caimen that gave it away. lol!


----------



## mark elliott (Feb 5, 2007)

Ozgi said:


> Haha! Thought I recognised you from somewhere! It was the Caimen that gave it away. lol!


 when i did that show it was with pete blake from the reptile zone in bristol mate and that was a Mississippi alligator but in this pic its a Caiman at dps in warminster with dave priestley


----------

